# Girls one peice sublimation swimsuit



## TouchoHoney (Mar 7, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a one piece bathing suit for little girls to sublimate. Sublimation ready or 100% polyester will do


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

TouchoHoney said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a one piece bathing suit for little girls to sublimate. Sublimation ready or 100% polyester will do


 This seem like it would be hard to do. My best guess is that you will have to cut/dye and sew....Good Luck


----------

